# Scrolling avec mouvement de souris de bas en haut



## oseres (6 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un écran tactile monotouch et souhaiterais faire défiler la page en déplacant  le curseur de la souris (en non pas en clic continu sur la barre de scroll). 
Cette fonctionnalité est obtenue via : Ctrl+Molette dont le résultat est d'afficher une petite cible à l'endroit où se trouve la souris. Cela fige la page et Ensuite on peut scroller avec la souris.

Oui mais comment mettre par défaut le Ctrl+clic molette dans l'OS (ou le navigateur ?)
J'espère que je suis clair
Si vous avez une idée ce serait top
Si cette question est hors sujet dans cette section, n'hésitez pas à la déplacer; je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre section
Merci


----------



## oseres (8 Mai 2008)

up
merci


----------

